
Blade Runner – Typeset in the Future - leephillips
https://typesetinthefuture.com/2016/06/19/bladerunner/
======
CarolineW
The official policy on HN now is that reposts are permitted/tolerated,
provided no recent previous submission got much attention/discussion. So now
we have this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11981206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11981206)
21 hours ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11979114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11979114)
1 day ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11964642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11964642)
3 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11953187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11953187)
5 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11951476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11951476)
5 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11944858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11944858)
6 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11938225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11938225)
7 days ago

I'm all for making sure good quality items don't slip through the net, and
there have been examples where an item has taken off and flown on the fourth
or fifth submission, but I'm really not sure this is a Good Thing(tm).

 _Edit: more added with a better search._

~~~
leephillips
Hmm. I would delete my submission if I could.

~~~
brudgers
My guess, based on the changes to comment deletion, is that the |delete| link
disappeared once a comment was attached to the thread. Anyway, it's easy to
miss a story on the river when it receives moderate traction. When it never
makes the front page it's not unreasonable to act as though it hadn't been
submitted.

To me, the solution to whatever problems repeat submissions might create isn't
everyone searching for previous submissions before posting a story. It's
better duplicate detection and classification. The amount of friction for
users created by duplicates is much less than that created by manual data
validation.

